# Fractional round up or down for accessible parking



## ADAguy (Jun 11, 2014)

Parking lot with 726 vehicles @ 2% ='s 14.26 ='s 14 accesssible spaces or 15?

At what point can you round down vs up?


----------



## JPohling (Jun 11, 2014)

The next level 1001 and up indicates to add an additional space for any fraction thereof so I assume there is no rounding down.  15 spaces


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Parking lot with 726 vehicles @ 2% ='s 14.26 ='s 14 accesssible spaces or 15?At what point can you round down vs up?


llB-104.2 Calculation of percentages. Where the required

number of elements or facilities to be provided is determined

by calculations of ratios or percentages and remainders or

fractions result, the next greater whole number of such elements

or facilities shall be provided. Where the determination

of the required size or dimension of an element or facility

involves ratios or percentages, rounding down for values less

than one half shall be permitted.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup, thats what I was looking for. Most owners can't make the distinction between elements and size/dimensions.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Yup, thats what I was looking for. Most owners can't make the distinction between elements and size/dimensions.


That's why you have licensed or certified professionals


----------

